# Best wax for £40



## i5aces (Mar 5, 2011)

ok this has no doubt been asked before but here goes.
i have a tin of megs #16 i got it as my first ever paste wax, but i was wandering if there is a better wax available for arround £40 (flexible)
i have looked arround and read loads of stuff but after about 3 hours my brain just melted, 
any advice MUCH appriciated


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you'll get many differing opinions, but this is one of my fave waxes;

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/raceglaze-signature-series-42-cat13.html


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dodo's nice and popular, but its more of an individual taste thing.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Raceglaze Signature Series '42'*


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Two I'd be having a serious look at:
-Vics Concours
-R222


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub is my personal favourite for this price range. Application is nice and goes on like butter. Smells good, great beading and looks great on all colours I've used it on :thumb:


----------



## i5aces (Mar 5, 2011)

Whitey172 said:


> Dodo's nice and popular, but its more of an individual taste thing.


yeah i have been looking at blue velvet or blue velvet pro but unsure of the difference, 
i am just about to stick an order in with chemical guys for £400 and the wax is the only thing left to decide on, they dont really have much choice


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

i5aces said:


> yeah i have been looking at blue velvet or blue velvet pro but unsure of the difference,
> i am just about to stick an order in with chemical guys for £400 and the wax is the only thing left to decide on, they dont really have much choice


Look at CG 50/50 or Petes53 - also very good waxes


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

What colour is the car?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i5aces said:


> yeah i have been looking at blue velvet or blue velvet pro but unsure of the difference,
> i am just about to stick an order in with chemical guys for £400 and the wax is the only thing left to decide on, they dont really have much choice


ive used all the dodo waxes more or less and on various colours, saw no difference. marketing imo


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

Colli 845 for me  though i do like autoglym HD too


----------



## i5aces (Mar 5, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> ive used all the dodo waxes more or less and on various colours, saw no difference. marketing imo


i think this is the problem, i think alot of it is down to personal choice and its very hard to say one wax is better than another,
i have been looking at all the wax's suggested in this thread but there isnt a standout winner i had 50/50 in my basket but then something made me take it out again:wall:


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

I still swear by Collinite!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

i5aces said:


> yeah i have been looking at blue velvet or blue velvet pro but unsure of the difference,
> i am just about to stick an order in with chemical guys for £400 and the wax is the only thing left to decide on, they dont really have much choice


Normal BV is a hard wax, BV Pro has sealant properties in it and will protect your paint for a little longer.... If your car's black, white, silver or any really dark variant it won't matter with the colour of the dodo wax chosen, they'll all be fine.... The colours where the colour charging comes into to it are in the middle of the spectrum :thumb:


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

Autoglym HD for me, I find the durabilty is really good, its easy to use, great looks and it beads excellent - I love beading .


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

another vote for vics concours, blows dodo out of the water completley imo, failing that pinnacles signature 2 is also very good


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Depends what your after. If durability is no issue then choice is quite open. What do you need from the wax?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Our 50/50 in my opinion is very underrated , one of the easiest waxes to apply and remove in your price range 
It all comes down to personal preference and of course preparation , if the prep is correct then the results you will achieve will be excellent no matter what wax you decide on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

All of the above are fantastic however the best ive found is naviwax, its durable, best beading ive ever seen, pound for pounds as good as anything about


----------



## i5aces (Mar 5, 2011)

after all this time im back where i started and have decided to go for the chemical guys 50/50, i have heard good things about it and like i say im sticking in a order with them anyway, i am going to do a test on the bonnet between the 50/50 and the #16 to see if i can notice the difference. and i will get the wife to get me the dodo 8 sample tube later in the year.
cheers for the advice guys


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

i5aces said:


> yeah i have been looking at blue velvet or blue velvet pro but unsure of the difference,
> i am just about to stick an order in with chemical guys for £400 and the wax is the only thing left to decide on, they dont really have much choice


I have DJ Purple pro, the pro version have more redmist sealant which in theory should make it more durable. can be found on ebay for around £40 posted for 200ml compared to the DJ PH which is £32ish for 250ml.

Dont worry about the colour difference, when applied and buffed off there is literally no colour pigment left behind(tested on my brushed alloy laptop shell!). The DJ 8 sample pack I wouldn't bother with as they are all so similar just try one of the regular ones along with their premium supernatural(£15 panel pot) and take it from there.

Colli 845 is likely more durable but I feel strongly that DJ PH or BV would give a better finish as I have used both.

If you want CG stuff then the sealants like jetseal or perhaps v7 is going to give good results.


----------



## i5aces (Mar 5, 2011)

double post how the hell did that happen


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im another one who would say Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro, IMO one of the best out there.....


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

i have used only around 3 or 4 waxes mate and love Autoglym Hd. Easy to use and great beading


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

one that seems to always get over looked and is a cracking good wax is rubbishboys original,a truly under rated wax


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

no such thing as best when it comes to detailing products...

i like fk2685 pink wax, gives something extra to my eyes when many other LSP's dont, i always add fk215, fk1000p or fk2180 before hand though to get longer durability


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I have Purple Haze -- Is the Pro worth getting? I like the finish I get on the wife's car with the PH, haven't used it naked on mine yet, only on top of Blackfire AFPP. 

Sorry to butt in!


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

won't regret having 5050, like david said, it's highly underrated and underexposed.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Without doubt 5050 easiest paste wax to use , you can leave it for hours and wipe off easily , 5050 gives nice clarity (natural look) more than gives deep wet shine . If you decided to put sealant before 5050 wax then you will get better result .
But I Prefer to go with Victoria Concours wax . Victoria Red gives a lot of wetness and best depth in colour , and no need to curing time between coats .
my second choice is P21s/R222 Concours wax if you looking for more glassy look more bling . P21s/R222 very easy to use just wipe on wait 1-2 minutes and wipe off .


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I keep hearing great things about AS WAX for around £30 but it's obviously not as fashionable as the more well known brands, yet is supposedly up there with Supernatural in terms of durability and ease of use.... I'm going to get some to try anyway as it really does sound good for £30!

I have also found AG HD to be good to be honest, so nice and easy to use! 

I've used all the Dodo waxes and still think Rainforest Rub is probably my favourite, i don't like the hard waxes as much.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

nothelle said:


> won't regret having 5050, like david said, it's highly underrated and underexposed.


Not to mention underwhelming...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Two I'd be having a serious look at:
> -Vics Concours
> -R222


Amen brother!

Vics concours definately first, followed closely by R222 concours! :thumb:


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

xcJohn said:


> I have Purple Haze -- Is the Pro worth getting? I like the finish I get on the wife's car with the PH, haven't used it naked on mine yet, only on top of Blackfire AFPP.
> 
> Sorry to butt in!


I wouldn't unless you needed a new tub as I doubt there anything to the eye different.

I do however like the theory that DJ RM will adhere better to the pro versions and compliment each other better durability-wise.

But meh, too many wax's out there with marginal differences, too my different individual viewpoints and experiences. The effort should be mostly prep as allways.


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Look at CG 50/50 or Petes53 - also very good waxes


I have the petes53 and its really GOOD!!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I had the same budget and after ages reading reviews and trawling DW. It was clear that Chemical Guys 5050 is the one to go for, and out performs waxes costing way more than this. 

Plus with discount code DW1 I only paid £33.99, hence an even greater value for money. I plan to test it this weekend so will feedback then on how it compares to Zymol Creme


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i was using supernatural.. plastic pot £60(the wood pots £100) 
and chemical guys 50/50 gives me just as good if not better a finish. for much better value.. it might seem like its just £20 but it spreads much much further than supernatural, easier to use and buff aswell..

so its recommended by me aswell :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

i5aces said:


> after all this time im back where i started and have decided to go for the chemical guys 50/50, i have heard good things about it and like i say im sticking in a order with them anyway, i am going to do a test on the bonnet between the 50/50 and the #16 to see if i can notice the difference. and i will get the wife to get me the dodo 8 sample tube later in the year.
> cheers for the advice guys


The 50/50 is excellent. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not the easiest wax to use but a fantastic finish http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/de...uZy1wcm9kdWN0cy8yL2Nhcm5hdWJhLXdheD9zb3J0Ynk9


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> Not to mention underwhelming...


Why's that?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Why's that?


Although extremely easy to use, I thought it adds nothing to the finish. I was so disappointed when I tried my tin. I'd rather use my turtlewax platinum paste wax than my 50/50. Then I got a panel pot of SN to try. Same look as the 50/50! I was disappointed in that one too, and gave the panel pot away. The petes '53 is the chemical guys wax to get for sure.

Try vics red or R222 concours and get back to me. Both are sensational, and punch well above their weight. Vics red does it for me, it's the one. So deep and extremely wet, very glossy indeed. It would have to be one of the best value waxes out there. :thumb:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Optimum*

:wave:Ease of use with a great finish and protection.........i used Optimum Car Wax
A liquid wax by hand on to a P1 finish after claying.........top result.......now for a top up with the Optimum before uncovering and going out on a presentation.........


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Collinite 915 for me. Easy to put on providing applicator is damp and is not to bad to take off. But the most important part is that it is durable. And was one of the top in the durability test of waxes a few years ago. Hence why i brought it.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

mishy said:


> I wouldn't unless you needed a new tub as I doubt there anything to the eye different.
> 
> I do however like the theory that DJ RM will adhere better to the pro versions and compliment each other better durability-wise.
> 
> But meh, too many wax's out there with marginal differences, too my different individual viewpoints and experiences. The effort should be mostly prep as allways.


That's why I haven't bothered. I like the PH, it's a really nice wax to work with and on lighter cars (I don't buy into the colour charging bit) you can see where you have put it which is cool.

Not going to bother with anymore waxes until I have none left. Considering I have a 3 month old pot of 915 - that might be NEVER!!:doublesho


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Using 2 waxes both sides of your £40 price. AG HD Wax for £25 and Blackfire Midnight Sun for £53.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

*P21s 100%*

is one of the best waxes arround


----------



## dave7368 (Feb 11, 2010)

chemical guys 5050 for me.. is amazing on black paint,


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

My favourite wax for under 20 quid is Harly Wax - easy on / easy off...
However, if the budget stretches to 40 quid, then go for CG 50/50, not only
is it very easy on / easy off, it just has that something which can justify its
extra 20 quid. But, at its price the Harly takes some beating, as both are 
carnauba waxes.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Under 20 quid Megs 16. Under 30 quid (from the right places) AG HD wax. Both fantastic waxes, you really don't need to spend more than that.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Look at CG 50/50 or Petes53 - also very good waxes


I vouch for Petes 53, good product!!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Collinite 476s for under £20.00
Rainforest rub for under £30.00
Sales section for under £40.00 as you can pick up some great stuff for the money like Z carbon, Swissvax inynx etc ( keep your eyes peeled ).


----------



## Rickstarbo (Apr 2, 2011)

I use R222 and find it really easy to use and the finish it gives is top notch. It's not the longest lasting wax on earth but it's not too bad.

I definetley rate the R222.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Megs #16 and £28 left in your pocket.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK2685, really goes on easy and comes off easy.
leaves a deep wet look and huge tin!.
My summer wax, for winter 476 and fk1000p for bonnet, with 2180 underneath them.

Kev


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Colly or Megs 16

sealents at this price are easier though  Opti Seal or FK1000


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Try vics red or R222 concours and get back to me. Both are sensational, and punch well above their weight. Vics red does it for me, it's the one. So deep and extremely wet, very glossy indeed. It would have to be one of the best value waxes out there. :thumb:[/QUOTE]

the only wax iv'e used that matches vics is glasur and thats way over budget, so totally agree vics IS the one:thumb:


----------



## Andynolan (Apr 9, 2011)

On that budget which is what I go with as well it has to be AG HD! superb overlooked product!


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

I love megs #16 if applied nice and thin, really is a bargain, however as many many other have said my favorite is Vics red, gives lovely depth and warmth and is so easy to apply.
It smells of watermelons too!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I like R222 but I don't like applying it - it's very dry or something (unless that just my pot?)

I also like Colli 845, Dodo RFR and CG 50/50. In fact I'm going to buy the last two again and use them a lot more.


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

Victoria Concours hands down!
My personal favourite


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You'll be hard pressed to beat the durability and look of megs #16 or #26 for the price tbh.


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

AG HD All day Long:thumb:

I should know I use it everyday

Simpsons


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

david g said:


> Our 50/50 in my opinion is very underrated , one of the easiest waxes to apply and remove in your price range
> It all comes down to personal preference and of course preparation , if the prep is correct then the results you will achieve will be excellent no matter what wax you decide on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


totally agree with david one of the best waxes there is.

I need a new tub infact.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Blackfire Midnight Sun - it's awesome! I have a dark grey metallic Merc and there are colours in the flake I have never seen until I used this stuff. I think it was about £55 from Polished Bliss.


----------

